# Mako 1550



## sjd0004 (Mar 7, 2010)

A friend of mine just bought a mako 1550 inshore. Its got a center console, walk around gunnels, and a poling platform. The boat sat for a couple years and haven't been able to run it yet due to carb problems. I'm trying to get some input on this boat. I've never seen one before but I've compiled a list of likes and dislikes already. Any input is welcome and appreciated.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

I owned one for years. What questions do you have? They were only made for about 2 years or so. So there are not alot out there. Rob Fordice won the Gold Cup in its big brother 17. It was a good little boat-supper quite,floated in wet grass,poled good,all composite,stable and was light so it ran good with a 60 (600lbs). I cuaght alot of fish in that thing when I lived in Titusville. Thats the Pros. Cons-not a great ride, build quality not that great. I bought mine in Key West off Ebay for $5k put a new trailer under it for $900. Sold it after fishing it hard for 6 years for $6500. Regretted it as it went down the driveway. Its hard to find that much boat for $6500. I did feel better when I pulled my new ECC Lostmen in its old spot! 


side note::: my too had sat for some years. I tried cleaning the carbs 2 times. Never got it right.  And I am a dam good wrench if I say so myself . So out of desperation I took it to Salty Marine in T-ville. Had Maninno give it a try. It kick his ass too ;D. That made me feel better. Since the "Pro" couldn't get it right. He informed me that they had a ultrasonic carb cleaner coming in a few days. They threw mine in as a test run for a day or so. It ran like a champ from then on. See if you can find a shop that has one down your way. Soaking a carb in chemicals and high frequency vibes can do wonders ;D


----------



## sjd0004 (Mar 7, 2010)

That carb machine sounds pretty cool but $125/hr is the going rate on marine mechanics around here. I'm fair with a wrench myself so I'm going to try to turn a dollar on the repair before sending him to the "real" shop. As long as this boat isn't as good as my pathfinder 17t I'll be happy.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Forgot another Pro. It looks damn good!! It had a classic/timeless style. Even the platform looks good to me. Mine was Auqua and cream color. Does yours have spray rails? What are your dislikes with it already. And what do you mean by isnt as good as your 17t :-? I think it is a step up.  Try soaking the carbs in a bucket of carb cleaner for a week. Also I have been using torch tip cleaners decades as a way to get in and thru those small jets and passages. They can be found at most hardware stores. And are only like $5 or so. They are basically little flexible round files. Works good. Compressed air is your friend also when cleaning carbs.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Another option. Pull the carbs yourself. Then bring them to a shop with a ultrasonic cleaner. They may only charge $50 or so. But you may be able to get em going the old fashion way. Check that tank hose while you are at it. Mine was in rough shape. And it was the old black rubber type. Pulled in some new age hose. Dont forget the fuel pump. If you  have a Merc 60. There is a diaphram fuel pump on the side. Mine was trashed also. You can get rebuild kits cheap. It would suck to get your carbs right only to pump some junk in them. Mine had fuel filter under the rear deck. That helps with the junk from the tank.


----------



## Spectrum (Sep 23, 2012)

Bringing an old post back from the dead...

I'm looking at one of these right now.  It's in good shape.  40hp merc 4 stroke.  The console is offset to the starboard, not a center console like the other couple I have seen.

Also, it looks as though the center console version had a small-ish bait/livewell in front of the console, but I don't think this side console has one.  The boat is a long drive from me, so I can't poke around for myself.

A lot of my time in this boat will be spent in smaller freshwater lakes, and I'm pretty much looking at this as a nicer, more versatile alternative to an aluminum mod v.  I'm not much of a saltwater guy, but I haven't lived anywhere near salt in years, and I could see myself going down to the coast and chasing around reds a few times a year.

I was hoping anyone at all familiar with this boat could chime in with their likes/dislikes.

I'm going to need to put a trolling motor on it, and not entirely sure whether I need a 24v system or if a 12v would get it done.  It's going to be a minn kota riptide, probably Rip Tide SP either the 55lb 12v or 70lb 24v.  I'd rather have the 24v for  the sake of knowing I have plenty of juice for a long day.

The boat just has the 1 cranking battery now.  I'd add 1 battery for the 12v TM, but really not sure I like the idea of adding 2 for the 24v, just based on convenience and having the extra weight.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

I fished on a buddy's side console model several times. Ride is the not the best, but it does get shallow. He has a 60 Merc on it, so its not a speed deamon in any way. But very economical and easy to handle by yourself.
He has a MK 55 troller, don't know where he put the batts. 
Would I buy one? No, not a fan of the Johhny Morris Makos.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

MikeD did you get it? What other questions do you have? I have had bad luck with MotorGuide TMs. My MinnKotas have run forever without issue. A 12v is plenty for the 1550. Mine had a24v MotorGuide and it was way overkill. And had excessive noise. The boat flattens pretty quick in the back. So on rough choppy lake crossings it will ride like a jack hammer.


----------



## Spectrum (Sep 23, 2012)

I won't be crossing rough, big, windy lakes. And probably 90% of the time I have available to fish are late evening to early morning.

I'm very familiar with the difference between the original Mako vs. the Tracker/Johnny Morris boat. I had a 1970s 23' inboard for a while. 

I should be picking this up after the 1st of the year while I'm back east for the holidays. 

I like the MK motors a lot more as well. I do THINK a 12v 55lb should be enough. I'm going to look for a used 12v riptide, give that a shot, and if it's a problem, go get a 24v I guess.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

I had a 24v MotorGuide on mine and hated it! It was way overkill unless you fish in a tail race all day. That boat is light and a good 12v 60lb or so will do just fine. MikeD what kinda of price are they asking for it?


----------



## Spectrum (Sep 23, 2012)

I sent you a long PM last night, ;D It's cheap, way less than I could get anything even close to it.

I don't worry about the thrust of a 12v. 55lb should be more than enough. It's just the runtime. Don't know why I didn't think of this before, but I could always just have 2 batts on a switch to get more runtime if I needed it. 

I had 4 huge batteries and a 101 MinnKota in my last boat, so I really have no idea how much time I can get out of a 12v with this super light boat. I'm looking for a 12v and if it isn't enough after a while, I'll add a battery and pick up a 24v.


----------

